# Do E-mtb companies need to start thinking like car companies?



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm researching e-mtbs in hopes it can add some more years onto my riding days. A decent bike from any of the major players is in the $5-8k range which for me is a major expenditure. It's making me hesitant to get too excited about a new bike because frankly I don't have $5k to spend on a bike.

Buying used does not seem to be a viable option because they only warranty the bike to the original owner so any money saved by going used is essentially a gamble that something expensive doesn't fail. 
The technology is also advancing very rapidly, so the bikes are essentially becoming obsolete shortly after they are purchased, further reducing whatever resale value they might've had from my perspective as a buyer at least.

So, it occurred to me that what I really would like to do is lease an e-bike for like 2 years and then give it back, hopefully to get a bike with newer technology. Maybe even a deal like a cell phone where the payments are spaced out and you can "upgrade" before the thing is fully paid off. 

Another car-like idea is to offer a certified pre-owned bike. I don't expect the local shop to take trade-ins but it would be great if a seller could take his bike to the shop, have it gone over (for a fee) and then have the shop issue a warranty backed by the manufacturer that would be available to the second owner after a private sale. I think that's a win-win for everybody. The seller now has a more valuable bike, the buyer has some confidence in the bike they are buying and the shop has a potential new customer (the buyer) in the store where they can hopefully build a relationship. 

I'm posting this here in hopes that someone from the bike manufacturers might see it, but what do you guys think?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

GT_guy said:


> I'm researching e-mtbs in hopes it can add some more years onto my riding days. A decent bike from any of the major players is in the $5-8k range which for me is a major expenditure. It's making me hesitant to get too excited about a new bike because frankly I don't have $5k to spend on a bike.
> 
> Buying used does not seem to be a viable option because they only warranty the bike to the original owner so any money saved by going used is essentially a gamble that something expensive doesn't fail.
> The technology is also advancing very rapidly, so the bikes are essentially becoming obsolete shortly after they are purchased, further reducing whatever resale value they might've had from my perspective as a buyer at least.
> ...


Most D2C companies and even some of the big brands offer financing, which is basically the same thing (the "lease" price, if depreciation is severe, is pretty much like buying it).

In terms of certified pre-owned, that exactly what Pro's Closet does (they also buy/sell used eMTBs).


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Good thought! A way to make more money for the bike companies. I don't know how many times I've told myself this is going to be my last bike or major upgrade!!! . I personally change up my bikes at least 1 to 2 yrs, so I would probably be a good candidate. If they were allow customizing of the bike, because I always change out components when buying a new bike I might be on board.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's the CPO page from Pro's Closet:

https://www.theproscloset.com/collections/certified-pre-owned


----------



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

It is a bit early in this technology for something like this to take.
For one, they can't keep up with demand now selling new bikes, and introducing new technology so quickly.
Also the poor resale due to them being made obsolete so quickly, would flood the market with used bikes No one wants to settle for.
Mabey later on when things calm down, and the tech plateaus, the larger companies may find this a valuable market.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Those scenarios simply are not going to happen. 

If truly interested in getting into an ebike, keep an eye out on the Crazy Lenny's ebike website and facebook page. Often, he has Demos and Closeouts with excellent prices. CL is where I got my new Haibike Full FatSix for a price too hard to believe. But the world of those kinds of bargains have about dried up. Regardless, do a daily check on CL cause you never know.

Bicycle BlueBook often features high end ebikes at great prices. Motorcycles 508 often has good deals too. Don't forget Ebay or Craigs. A used premium ebike from Haibike, Trek or Giant is a wise investment simply because the edrive system, be it Yamaha or Bosch, are long lived, dead-on reliable drive systems. Be wary of Specialized and that Brose motor with it's run of bad internal belt drives. 

For the past few years, Haibike USA dot com has featured a Black Friday sale with super prices but one has to act fast as I've seen them sell out early in the day.

Final note: with a Yamaha or Bosch drive, you need not worry about the bike going obsolete. It will give you many smiles per miles long after the point of sale.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Other option is DIY. I'm still enjoying my BBS02-equipped off road hardtail, which cost less than $1K (already had the bike), after five+ years (500 or so rides). Has never had a problem and running perfectly now.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Yup, finance it if you can't afford it....or lend it to yourself through a home equity loan.

Fezzari bikes have a pretty affordable entry point, and they also offer financing. Lead times are pretty extreme right now though. Ordered mine in August, hoping to get it in early December. 2021 models will have the EP8 motor and other upgrades from what's currently shown on the website.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I hadn't heard of Pro's Closet or Lenny's before. 
I really like the new Yamaha YDX-Moro but the nearest "dealer" is a motorcycle shop 2hrs away. I'd be kind of hesitant about buying a bike from a motorcycle shop. Hoping someone closer starts to carry them.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought my second mountain bike from Cycle Gear, broke the frame . It had a warranty ,they sent it off ,new frame a few weeks later .


----------

